# LBS feeds me once again :)



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Got out tonight with the LBS some fast .72 gzk black and 8mm steel ... was able to close the deal on 2 nice healthy rabbit ! .. it was a bit snowy .. but that's my favorite time to hunt rabbit ... love it  brings me back to being a boy hunting with my dad ! For me there is something special about harvesting game with a fork and some rubber .. and I enjoy knowing where my food came from .. and knowing that it lived a free life before feeding me ... just brings peace to mind .. thanks guys !
















Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Yesss, another 2 sweet ones for the pot! I love hunting bunnies in the too bro you're right it is nostalgic haha. Enjoy my friend take care!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Yesss, another 2 sweet ones for the pot! I love hunting bunnies in the too bro you're right it is nostalgic haha. Enjoy my friend take care!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Thanks man .. yep just a certain primal feel when the snow turns red .. kinda crazy .. but it's very different than hunting without snow ... take care dude !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

You bet man!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You have any rabbit let in the area? Nice work. How was the Christmas stew?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha thanks Matt! .. I have been moving from area to area .. trying to leave a couple there to Re populate during the summer months lol.. the stew was very good thanks for asking pal! . 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go Joey. That’s a couple of nice ones. You like the gzk black huh? Nice shooting buddy


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Awesome shooting, bud! I sure do love rabbit!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good hunting .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Way to go Joey. That's a couple of nice ones. You like the gzk black huh? Nice shooting buddy


Thanks my friend !!  .. ya it's pretty snappy stuff ! Bandlife is good also !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Awesome shooting, bud! I sure do love rabbit!


Thank you !! ... I am the same buddy ! Love rabbit!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treefork said:


> Good hunting .


Thank you buddy !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice shooting.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

hoggy said:


> nice shooting.


Thanks hoggy!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Great shootin Joey!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treeman said:


> Great shootin Joey!


Thank you kindly buddy! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Where can I buy that slingshot? Thanks.


----------

